# Ian Reid Good Seaman Good Friend



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

Would Much Appreciate Any Contact With My Friend And Former Shipmate.

We Were Chief And Second Mates In Manners And Master And Mate With Dk Ludwig.

Ian Married A Pretty Japanese Girl And Went To Live There.

The Last Time I Saw Him He Was The Master Of A Sanko Dry Cargo Ship In New York In The Mid 1980s.


----------

